# What is the best dslr for me to buy?



## sin_d84 (Aug 28, 2010)

Please help i'm new to this and I'm trying to get into photography seriously so I need some opinions on what camera I should get


----------



## newimage (Aug 28, 2010)

what's your budget and what type of photography will you specialize in?


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 28, 2010)

Don't take this the wrong way, but if you don't know which dSLR to buy - it doesn't matter which one you get.

What I mean, is that you're most likely going to be looking at entry-level or pro-sumer bodies (unless you want to drop $5k on your first camera), and they're all on pretty equal ground.

Any of the current models are basically the same.  There won't be any mind-blowing differences.  The buttons will be in different places, but that's about it.  Some have video, some don't.

Once you have more experience, you'll know what you need, and you won't have to ask which body to get.  You'll be able to just read the specs on them and figure it out on your own.


----------



## jeroen (Aug 28, 2010)

If you want a DSLR nd you can afford it, just get one. There are no bad DSLR's. And like O|||||||O said, they're basically all the same.

Only advise I can give you is to get a Nikon or a Canon. If you get more familiair with the DSLR you buy and when you know what type of photos you want to make, you will probably want to buy some extra lenses. Canon and Nikon have the widest range in accesoiries and lenses, from those brands themselves and from other manufacturers. You will know what you'll want when you have used your DSLR for some time.


----------



## KmH (Aug 28, 2010)

As jeroen alluded to Canon and Nikon about equally split 75% of the dSLR market.

I'm not sure how to interprit, "I'm trying to get into photography seriously". If you're serious, it's like Yoda said, "There is not try, there is only do."

A month and a half ago http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...s/210115-i-want-photographer.html#post1960324 you said you want to do retail photography (weddings, portraits, maternity, etc).

What have you been doing since then? Are you saying you don't yet have a general idea what kind of equipment most retail photographers use?

Are you saying you still don't have a general idea what lenses most retail photographers use?

Being successful in retail photographty requires you be a self-starter, big-time.



Start with:

Nikon D90 (used, $700)
Nikon AF 24 -85 mm f/2.8-4D (used, $600) (1:2 macro, can be used for wedding ring closeups too)
Nikon AF 80-200 mm f/2.8D, 2 ring (used, $900)
iShoot radio trigger set with 3 receivers ($50)
2 Vivitar 285HV speedlights (new, $90 ea, $180)
1 Impact light stand kit (2 - 8' light stands, 2 - umbrella brackets, 2 - 32" convertible umbrellas) (new, $100)
2 sets - Gold's Gym ankle weights (to hold down the light stands above) ($30)
Totals out at about $2600. Cheap for starting a business. You don't know what good used camera gear is, but there are reliable online sellers of used gear. 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=nikon+Af+24-85&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&usedSearch=1

Push-Pull, not a 2 ring and only 8+ on the condition. The wear makes you look more 'pro':
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/800722662-USE/Nikon_1985_Zoom_Telephoto_80_200mm_f_2_8.html

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/800723087-USE/Nikon_25446_D90_SLR_Digital_Camera.html

http://cgi.ebay.com/PT-04-C-Radio-W...=Camera_Flash_Accessories&hash=item414950765a

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/61441-REG/Vivitar_233965.html

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/425220-REG/Impact_DFUMK_Digital_Flash_Umbrella_Mount.html

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Gold-s-Gym-10-LB-Ankle-Weights/12177365


----------

